# My guppy is pregnant!



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

I'm almost 100% sure at least. Her belly has slowly gotten bigger over the last week or so and she has a dark spot at the rear of her belly as well. She hasn't had a mate in 6 weeks so it has to be from stored sperm. I am going to keep as many of the fry as possible. I have 2 Java ferns, 2 anubias, and 8 strands of anacharis floating at the surface to provide shelter and also a decoration with holes. Other than covering the filter intake, is there anything else I should do to increase survival odds?


----------



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

I should clarify that she is the only fish in my 10 gallon tank which is actually still cycling.


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

Wow congratulations you're gunna have fun with that! Considering she's the only one in there and you have plenty of plants, most of them should survive. Just as long as the cycling process isn't too stressful for them (if it's still going on) :/ Really the only other thing you can do is remove her but I don't think you'll need to :fish10::fish5::animated_fish_swimm


----------

